
Police refuse to rule out theory that it never existed - MagicPropmaker
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2018/12/23/police-admit-may-never-have-gatwick-drone/
======
bradknowles
Title should be:

“Police defend Gatwick drone investigation as they refuse to rule out theory
that it never existed”

~~~
grzm
Submission titles on HN are limited to 80 characters.

